

Show HN: Beautiful free Home Automation, easily installable - balloob
https://home-assistant.io/

======
ocdtrekkie
This is potentially super-exciting to me, but the big question is: Why does it
require an ISY994 for INSTEON? INSTEON has USB adaptors to control INSTEON
directly from a PC, and the API is well-documented.

